# CIC AUX in not working



## lucardo (Nov 29, 2014)

So I have a 2010 X5 E70 with issues with the aux in input. Dont know if this is the right group to post this to but here it goes.

A few months back the aux-IN on the console stopped working. Cable is fine/tested/replaced, wiring to the rear of the car where the MULF is located is fine too (checked for continuity directly from the aux cable) so the issue is from the MULF onwards.

Dont know if having the cable may have cause a short that has damaged something in the MULF or if it´s software related. 

Is there anything I test for apart from replacing the MULF? It´s a July 2010 production so there is no combox installed. There are two silver boxes in the rear, and one of them receives the aux in/USB/Bluetooth antenna from the center console.

Is there a way to reset the CIC to Factory defaults to rule out software?

Thanks!


----------

